# Home Improvement Contactor License in NY



## asjacas (Aug 5, 2009)

Can anyone shed some light on this issue. I live in Queens, New York. Myself, and my 2 brother-in-laws decided to formally start up a home improvement business (Triple A Home Improvement Services) with the 3 of us as partners. I am in the process of getting a home improvement license for the company, which is an LLC. In New York, the Dept. of State did not require that all 3 names be listed on the application to form the company.

Can one member/partner obtain the home improvement license for the company and the other 2 work and be covered under that license? Or will each partner have to obtain their own license?


----------



## wellbuilthome (Feb 5, 2008)

Only one guy pulls permits one lic # should do it . 
I'm 1 hr from the GW bridge and we don't need a licence in orange county . 
It would be better if the county made it mandatory for every one to be licenced. 
Every guy with a pickup truck and a dog is a contractor around here. 
John


----------



## KellyD&B (May 4, 2009)

I also live in Queens. My company is a corporation, not an LLC. The license is under my corporations name, not my name. Though my Home Improvement Salesperson license is under my name. Get the license under your business name but you should each get your own salesperson license


----------



## plazaman (Apr 17, 2005)

not to discourage... kill the partnership now before things go south... its happened to many times..


----------

